# Eigene Wohnung mit 17 und Schule



## archulio (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

da ich von meine Schule rund 2 Stunden entfernt Wohne, habe ich meine Elter gefragt ob ich dort in die Nähe ziehen darf/kann. Dazu haben sie mir die erlaubnis gegeben.

Momentan besuche ich eine Volks Hoch Schule, die von der Arbeitsagentur unterstützt wird.

Ich wollte nun Fragen, da ich erst 17 bin. Ob ich dort irgendwie Zuschüsse o.ä. bekommen kann und wo ich mich dort melden müss.

Soweit ich weis, kann ich bei so etwas das Kindergeld auf mein Konto überweisen lassen.
Ich weis nicht wie das Alles so wirklich abläuft, aber ich währe euch sehr dankbar wenn Ihr mir helfen würdet.

Jeden Tag um 5 Uhr auf stehen damit ich um 8 in der schule bin und dann bis 17 Uhr dort bleiben jeden Tag, das schlaucht doch schon sehr schön.

MfG Archulio


----------



## aibo (17. Januar 2005)

Finanzielle Unterstützung hast du vom Jugendamt z.B nicht zu erwarten. Die unterstützen dich nur wenn es das häusliche Umfeld erfordert. (Beispielsweise du kommst garnicht mit deinen Eltern klar.) 

Ich weiß nicht was du von der Arbeitsagentur bekommst, aber Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe (BAB) 
wäre so ziemlich das einzige was dir zu steht.

Alles was ich geschrieben habe ist muss nicht zu 100% richtig sein. Um dir Klarheit zu verschaffen solltest du dir mal nen Tag "freinehmen" und zu deinem für dich zuständigen Amt gehen. Also Jugendamt/Arbeitsagentur und einfach mal fragen was du alles beantragen kannst oder eben auch nciht. Viel Erfolg 

Grüße aibo


----------



## LucyLoreley (17. Januar 2005)

Es gibt schon einiges was du beantragen kannst. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau was das alles ist. 
Aber das mit dem Kindergeld stimmt. 
Ich weiß auch von einer freundinn von mir, die wohnte ursprünglich in Thüringen bei ihren eltern. Hat dort aber keine Ausbildung bekommen. Sondern nur in Niederbayern. 

Sie war 16 als sie von zu Hause auszog. Unfreiwillig natürlich.
Und sie bekamm schon gelder.
Ich glaub das eine war Wohnungszuschuss und das ander hieß irgendwie Ausbildungszuschuss oder so ähnlich. 

Wie gesagt ich weiß es leider nicht mehr genau. Doch sie hat das alles bekommen.

Aber wie schon archulio gesagt solltest du dich erkundigen.

Liebe grüße!


----------



## megabit (17. Januar 2005)

Du hast auch die Möglichkeit Wohngeld zu beantragen oder Mietbeihilfen vom Sozialamt. Das setzt natürlich vorraus, dass deine Eltern nicht Millionäre sind


----------



## Thomsus (15. März 2005)

Vielleicht kannst du auch Schulbafög beantragen. Frag am besten mal auf der nächsten Bafög-Stelle. Die Telefonnummer kann dir glaube ich die Stadtverwaltung geben.


----------

